
Peter Thiel to enter Trump inner circle as tech adviser - spking
https://www.cnet.com/news/peter-thiel-to-enter-trump-inner-circle-as-technology-adviser/
======
dkhenry
For all the doom and gloom predictions it would appear a Trump presidency is
turning out to be a pretty vanilla republican administration. The world didn't
end in 2000 when the last republican administration had a republican congress,
and it won't end this time either.

~~~
ohyes
We just had the largest terrorist attack on US soil, 2 wars, and a handful of
financial crises. No big deal.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Well, good thing Trump wants to crush ISIS, doesn't want war with Russia, and
doesn't want to meddle in Middle East's affairs. He also wants to make improve
the economy by making it finally profitable for companies to do business in
the United States again.

Will he succeed? We will have to wait and see (he will).

------
rampage101
That would be an excellent choice. I hope that comes to fruition.

------
norea-armozel
Oh this is nice. The guy who helped create a firm for the sake of spying on
people (Palantir). Yeah, totally not questionable in the least. Also, he's
probably being used to cover Trump's other nominations which oppose LGBT
rights and support gay conversion therapy (even forced when it comes to
children).

------
david927
On many levels I _hate_ who Peter is as a person... but he will make an
astounding tech adviser.

------
user5994461
Out of curiosity: Which of the two is richer?

~~~
david927
Thiel, without question.

